# theBalm no longer sold in-store at Sephora?



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been to about 4 different Sephoras in the past month, and at each of them I've asked if they sell theBalm. They all said that they used to, but no longer. I also saw theBalm on Hautelook the other day - does anyone know what this means? Like, is it possible they are going out of business ? A couple of their products are HG for me, so any help on this would be extremely appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kuangren (Dec 26, 2011)

I also want to know the answer, I heard Sephoras 4 different, but I also don't know until now mean??????


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *taliacrayon24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been to about 4 different Sephoras in the past month, and at each of them I've asked if they sell theBalm. They all said that they used to, but no longer. I also saw theBalm on Hautelook the other day - does anyone know what this means? Like, is it possible they are going out of business ? A couple of their products are HG for me, so any help on this would be extremely appreciated. Thanks!


I definitely don't think they are going out of business, just stopped being sold/affiliated with Sephora. You can still get their stuff through their website no problem! Sometimes even discounted at TJ Maxx!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What products from them are HG for you? I'd love to know as I have always been tempted to try them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been finding tons of stuff at TJ Maxx. It's good bc it's really discounted but it's bad bc you really have to dig to find a good untouched item.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 26, 2011)

you can still get some through sephora.com and definitely on their site.. and of course, some at tj maxx!


----------



## honeybeemee (Dec 26, 2011)

I have seen "TheBalm" at Marshall's and TG Maxx...why the physical store no longer carries it is a mystery to me...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 26, 2011)

I see the Balm all the time at TJ Maxx- I just checked their site (and talked with "customer service") and they say they have no intention of going out of business ^^


----------



## jerseygrrl1213 (Dec 27, 2011)

i, too was wondering what this was all about!  i was able to find the balm and beautiful palette at marshalls for $20-i bought one for myself and one for my sister, but yes, i had to go through the packages to find one that wasn't tampered with! that's my only problem with marshalls selling their product; people always decide to sample the product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   i also picked up a blush duo for $20- down boy and frat boy.  i think i already have colors like them but couldn't resist.  what a shame sephora isn't selling them in stores; i love to be able to test a product before i buy it; besides the website is not good at showing what the colors actually look like! i wonder if we will be able to find thebalm at stores other than tjmaxx, marshalls...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 27, 2011)

I personnally dont like the thebalm website... they're very limited on what they carry... makes me wonder why their palettes are sold at TJMaxx.  I cant find their Meet Matte palette anywhere... not even on their own website and apparently that's a newer palette.

To get the Muppetts palette I had to buy it thru facebook?!!

I dont get it.  Why make purchasing sought after items soo difficult?


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely don't think they are going out of business, just stopped being sold/affiliated with Sephora. You can still get their stuff through their website no problem! Sometimes even discounted at TJ Maxx!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Their Sexy Mama powder is amazing - keeps my face matte nearly all day, and you can't even tell I'm wearing it. And their Mary Lou-manizer gives a gorgeous candlelit glow. I've tried tons of highlighters, and it's the only one that doesn't have chunky glitter particles or disappear in about 10 minutes.



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see the Balm all the time at TJ Maxx- I just checked their site (and talked with "customer service") and they say they have no intention of going out of business ^^


Yay! Thanks so much. I unfortunately don't have a TJ Maxx near me, boo. I'll have to check up and look for a Marshall's.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 27, 2011)

thebalm are a fairly young company, i read up on the brand and it seems like they are small too. kind of DIY thing and stuff.

and dreamwarrior, here's the link to the meet matte palette on their site: https://www.thebalm.com/makeup/meetmatte.htm (if this is not ok - the link - click on palettes on their site, meet matte is on the right bottom where the products pop up), then click on it and you'll see a purchase button.

i ordered once from them directly, and the package arrived 3 days after black friday (i ordered when they had their 40% off sale the saturday after BF), so shipping was FAST (they're in cali, i'm in RI), i received a small sample of their staniac lip/cheek tint and a cute catalogue with what products they have. as for why did they make people purchase the muppets palette thru facebook... why did urban decay limit the release of naked2 when they probably had way more in stock than they sold the first day? same reason... which is kind of stupid for us as customers, but it makes sense for a brand... i guess, lol.


----------



## Hollister74 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just ordered Meet Matt from Amazon.


----------



## blushingsooner (Apr 2, 2014)

If you have a Kohls near you they have started carrying TheBalm.  Also, I know that some Walgreens have started to sell TheBalm. 

Edit:  Didn't realize this post was from 2011.  Probably have long figured out that they aren't out of business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

